# Baking Supplies



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Does anyone have a good web based vendor for baking supplies, other than flour? Thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

KyleW,

Are you looking for ingredients? Utensils? Both? Anything in particular you're looking for?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Ingredients like confectioners sugar, brown sugar etc.


----------



## bradleyo (Jun 24, 2003)

King Arthur Flour  has just about everything you could want, from ingredients to equipment.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm a big fan of KA. I get a lot of flour from them. I am looking for something a little more skewed toward the trade side.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I've seen http://www.bulkfoods.com/ advertise a couple other places. Never tried them myself.


----------



## danno (Mar 12, 2001)

I think as long *** you are in a lagre city you should be able to go to any local restaurant, hotel supplier and get what you need as long as you pay cash I have done that several times
Danno


----------



## danno (Mar 12, 2001)

I think as long *** you are in a lagre city you should be able to go to any local restaurant, hotel supplier and get what you need as long as you pay cash I have done that several times
Danno


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Kyle,
You can go down to H.Wills and pick up dairy and a good idea for dry goods is get in good with a local restaurant/bakery and have Dairyland deliver your little order with thiers, just do c.o.d.
You can also join Restaurant Depot out on long island or I think there is one in queens. 
Hope all is going well!
You could always come by my shop and I can sell you ingredients!
:bounce:


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

I am a fan of Harry Wills, Ive been to their place in Jersey and they are extremely helpful. Even to having a chef on board to answer questions using new products unfamilar to you. I was a young Pastry Chef and had to ask alot of questions about products. They dellivered and Im not sure what the charge was. They were there for me. You probably have to deal with a minimum. Just be organized with your order. If you live in NYC area you can go to -----I cant remember, but its in the meat packing area. They have alot of stuff that you may need with no minimum. Ill think of it. Its been awhile. KA could be expensive to have things shipped. Harry U I KNOW is way too expensive. Ive priced them. Besides they have an attituce, along with so other people. Where exactly are you. What about Sisco. Although they may have a minimum.


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

If you live in a large city its a good idea to get a telephone book called "Business to Business" It is a valuable book. The yellow pages no longer have those great resources that you and I need. It makes a difference to you and I, who are looking for supplys. when you look at it you will understand. GET IT


----------

